# eas | A Lap of Las Vegas Speedway in a VF620 Supercharged BMW E92 M3 at MFEST VI



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Want a chance to ridealong in our 700hp Supercharged VF620 M3 at Las Vegas Speedway? Here's a first-person view of domination on the track.






Enjoy!


----------

